# New Servers



## Dragoneer (Jul 3, 2008)

As a bit of a "what's going on" follow up, we are currently speccing out two new servers. If we get enough donations we are going to take the time to not just fix the server, but upgrade and future proof the entire Ferrox/FA network.We will be replacing servers with either Dell PowerEdge or HP ProLiant systems (veddy pricy, but very much worth it). In the time since FA first started we have grown exponentially, and we want to ensure that we have plenty of room to grow.

We will post more in regards to the final specs when we have come to an agreement on hardware.

*Current estimates:*
Web Server: $2,500
Data Server: $4,200

- - - - UPDATES - - - - -

*07JUL08 @ 0049 EST
*Right now the coders are looking over and trying to find the best hardware configurations we can get. We plan to order the new systems today, an will post the configurations that we ultimately decide upon.

Thanks to all the overwhelming support, donations are STILL pouring in. I will post the up-to-the-minute donations count later today. 

I will periodically update this post as events happen.

*07JUL08 @ **1652 EST
*Our new file server, _Trogdor_, has been ordered (thanks for the name, Samael!) Trogdor is a high end HP ProLiant quad-core Opteron utilizing AMD's latest technology. It packs a delicious 16GB of RAM (yes, you read that right) and a mere 12TB of hard drive space. Yeah, totally bad ass. In addition, we will also have 2 1TB drives on hand in the case anything should ever go wrong, we'll have spare parts available.

BURNINATING THE FILE SYSTEM! TROOOOGDOOOOOOR!
Add in that our monthly hosting bill is $990, plus another $75 for the forums/wiki... June is going to be a very expensive month for us.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 3, 2008)

Wewt!

Um, completely ignorant and random suggestion...  Hold a raffle to name the new servers?


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 3, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> Wewt!
> 
> Um, completely ignorant and random suggestion...  Hold a raffle to name the new servers?



Can't hold raffles.  They are considered gambling, and require a license to run.

But thanks for adding in a suggestion.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 3, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> Wewt!
> 
> Um, completely ignorant and random suggestion...  Hold a raffle to name the new servers?


Due to legal reasons we cannot hold Raffles. Instead, I'll open naming up to the community once they're ordered. You all donated to the site... you all get to provide your ideas.

=)


----------



## snowmizer (Jul 3, 2008)

*
â™¥ Good to hear everything is on the way ^.^ â™¥  Real glad to hear, hopefully the serves will be up by the time I get back to my apartment that'd be super cool heh but I don't even know when that will be lol 

Keep up the great work Dragoneer sweetie! (and the rest of the staff too of course! ~â™¥  )

*​


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 3, 2008)

To the suggestion response: Aw nuts.  >.<

To the rest of the news: Great to hear.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 3, 2008)

wow, great news!!! i wish i could donate, but unfortunatly, i dont have a paypal account to use and im flat broke 


but im glad to see people contributing to this site ^_^. any ideas as to how long till were up and running again


----------



## icehawk (Jul 3, 2008)

They may be pricey but I haven't yet had any problems with the PowerEdge boxes I have at work, and those things are heavily loaded all the time.


----------



## Drex150 (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, that is a lot of money per month just to keep things going. I had no idea it was so expensive to host a site like this. I hope the new servers work out.


----------



## gao (Jul 4, 2008)

I know this will sound noob and ignorant, but I don't have a clue as to how many and what kind of machines the FA system is composed of, so if the admins could explain what are the current machines (and what do they do) and what will you be purchasing/upgrading, *IN A SIMPLE WAY*, it would be very nice.

i.e.: web-server: machine that runs the layout ... etc.
      data-server: .... 
      (Please realize that I'm just making this up, I have NO tech knowledge. Keep your flames down people)


----------



## baggy52 (Jul 4, 2008)

If your high expectations are anything to rely on, the donations via PayPal and Amazon must be coming in droves.

The best of luck and godspeed to you all working to make FA possible for years to come.


----------



## kaarsten (Jul 4, 2008)

One of the servers should be named Cerberus. >


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 4, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> One of the servers should be named Cerberus. >


OMG WHY?
Neither the storage nor the system server is hell - I hope ... Ã´O


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 4, 2008)

gao said:


> I know this will sound noob and ignorant, but I don't have a clue as to how many and what kind of machines the FA system is composed of, so if the admins could explain what are the current machines (and what do they do) and what will you be purchasing/upgrading, *IN A SIMPLE WAY*, it would be very nice.
> 
> i.e.: web-server: machine that runs the layout ... etc.
> data-server: ....
> (Please realize that I'm just making this up, I have NO tech knowledge. Keep your flames down people)



Seconded.  I get the basics, but the exact setup would be very interesting to know.


----------



## Capurnica (Jul 4, 2008)

Glad to hear you're going with Dell and HP.. I oversee a few PowerEdge systems and have only had a problem with one, ONCE. (And that was one they bought before I came around and started ordering hardware)

I'm sure it'll be a relief to be able to spread your wings and stretch out on those new machines. ^~^


----------



## Porsupah (Jul 4, 2008)

Original estimate: $6,700, on the basis of "If we get enough donations"

.. checking the Amazon donation page just now, it looks like FA can go plural on the web servers, at this rate. (It's gone up by about $1,700 in the nine hours today since I tossed in a couple dollars!)


----------



## Danza (Jul 4, 2008)

Epic donation get, and yeah servers are quite pricey, then again compared to the Â£ it still is a large sum of money


----------



## yak (Jul 4, 2008)

Making a post here saying the hardware specs Dragoneer originally had in mind have been changed due to a broader range of hardware we can afford.


----------



## oniontrain (Jul 4, 2008)

Name one of the GLaDOS and the other SHODAN. What could go wrong?


----------



## vlaadlynx (Jul 4, 2008)

oniontrain said:


> Name one of the GLaDOS and the other SHODAN. What could go wrong?



Perhaps they'd battle eachother for control of the datacenter? GLaDOS with her Neurotoxin, and SHODAN with her genetically engineered army... It would be a neverending battle!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 4, 2008)

Name one Fender


----------



## Capurnica (Jul 4, 2008)

Could call one Geeker. That lil' thing was impossible to hurt. >>


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 4, 2008)

Whatever the ARE called, they're going to be shorts-creaming awesome. 

d.m.f.


----------



## quentinwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, I just donated $40.  Going to a good cause, and huge source of fap material (LOL)  *ahem* Anyway, hopefully the donations keep on coming, because new servers will be awesome.  Now we just need that damn search engine working again...  hehe

I'm broke, and my Visa still has a bit to get paid off, but I figured I decided I could skimp on something this month to do this.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 5, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> Whatever the ARE called, they're going to be shorts-creaming awesome.
> 
> d.m.f.



Bahamut and Tiamut, apparently.

Hardly shorts creaming. Dramatic and fancy sounding, but not orgasmic.


----------



## Artie (Jul 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Bahamut and Tiamut, apparently.
> 
> Hardly shorts creaming. Dramatic and fancy sounding, but not orgasmic.



I think he was referring to what the server specs will be.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Bahamut and Tiamut, apparently.
> 
> Hardly shorts creaming. Dramatic and fancy sounding, but not orgasmic.



Actually, those are the CURRENT servers. And as was pointed out, I was referring to the new servers' firepower for shorts-creaming awesomeness.

d.m.f.


----------



## Wyngaed (Jul 5, 2008)

You have enough money now go go! Get them online! FA is like heroin. :C


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 5, 2008)

Wyngaed said:


> You have enough money now go go! Get them online! FA is like heroin. :C



One little problem, partner-- It's called a "holiday weekend". Then after they DO order it (I'd love it if it was a Sun! I've never experienced problems as a user on Sun servers! I'd think I'd die if someone ended up giving me a SPARC... @.@ The most stable x86 machines i've ever encountered!), they'll have to install, configure and test it-- It WILL take a while, but for the number of users FA enjoys, it'll be damn well worth it. 

d.m.f.
(just as anxious to see FA back up, too... o.o )


----------



## Samael (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, if the other two are named after legendary dragons, why don't we keep the theme running? How 'bout Smaug? Or...um... Trogdor? Ridley? Soup Dragon? Puff? 

...totally not showing a form of species-based nepotism here...

It's great to see the sheer support FA has going for it, though - that so much could be raised so soon... gosh, it's amazing. Big kudos to the whole fandom!


----------



## Wyngaed (Jul 5, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> One little problem, partner-- It's called a "holiday weekend". Then after they DO order it (I'd love it if it was a Sun! I've never experienced problems as a user on Sun servers! I'd think I'd die if someone ended up giving me a SPARC... @.@ The most stable x86 machines i've ever encountered!), they'll have to install, configure and test it-- It WILL take a while, but for the number of users FA enjoys, it'll be damn well worth it.
> 
> d.m.f.
> (just as anxious to see FA back up, too... o.o )



Yeah I definitely don't mean to sound rude. And actually the fact that its a holiday weekend totally didn't even cross my mind! D'oh! But yeah I'm just anxious. I sent some important inquiries via notes on FA because I did not have the peoples email addresses and then shortly after that FA went down.

So I'm all... ARGH. I want my responses. :C


----------



## Porsupah (Jul 5, 2008)

Wyngaed said:


> Yeah I definitely don't mean to sound rude. And actually the fact that its a holiday weekend totally didn't even cross my mind!



What? They've called a holiday weekend to free up people's time for the Doctor Who season finale? Cool!


----------



## Sslaxx (Jul 5, 2008)

It's excellent timing isn't it, Porsupah?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Name one Fender



And the other "Yak"


----------



## Porsupah (Jul 5, 2008)

Sslaxx said:


> It's excellent timing isn't it, Porsupah?



Quite perfect. ^_^  About the only way I could be more eagerly awaiting 1840 BST is if I knew they were going to wind up in a furry parallel dimension, wherein even _they_ are furs, along with the rest of the universe/world's inhabitants.

Hmm.. anyone got Steven Moffat's number? =


----------



## Sslaxx (Jul 5, 2008)

No idea; he may still be posting on the DWF though...


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 5, 2008)

I vote for the servers to be named Fenrir and Garm.  Or, if we want to keep a dragonic / serpentine theme going, then JÃ¶rmungandr and Nidhoggr.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 5, 2008)

Wyngaed said:


> Yeah I definitely don't mean to sound rude. And actually the fact that its a holiday weekend totally didn't even cross my mind! D'oh! But yeah I'm just anxious. I sent some important inquiries via notes on FA because I did not have the peoples email addresses and then shortly after that FA went down.
> 
> So I'm all... ARGH. I want my responses. :C



I know EXACTLY what you mean- I have the same situation- Expecting some important note replies, especially concerning a story I wrote involving another FAer's character... o.o

d.m.f.


----------



## fx1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> I vote for the servers to be named Fenrir and Garm.  Or, if we want to keep a dragonic / serpentine theme going, then JÃ¶rmungandr and Nidhoggr.


Cool, except it has to be in plain limited English alphabet. And if you write Nï¿½*Ã°hÃ¶ggr as Nidhoggr or JÃ¶rmungandr as Jormungandr, they'll just lose their magic.

Besides, the new names should be short enough and easily spellable for the admins, we don't want that a mistyped host name in some configuration file causes problems when the new service starts..


----------



## lupus_shearhart (Jul 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> As a bit of a "what's going on" follow up, we are currently speccing out two new servers. If we get enough donations we are going to take the time to not just fix the server, but upgrade and future proof the entire Ferrox/FA network.We will be replacing servers with either Dell PowerEdge or HP ProLiant systems (veddy pricy, but very much worth it). In the time since FA first started we have grown exponentially, and we want to ensure that we have plenty of room to grow.
> 
> We will post more in regards to the final specs when we have come to an agreement on hardware.
> 
> ...



I will genuinely and whole-heartedly suggest Dell as the source for both systems. While the hardware may not be the best bang-for-the-buck you can get, the support and subsequent reliability stemming from such, is probably the best of the best on the server-side of the industry.


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 6, 2008)

I would totally go for naming one Trogdor.  Preferably the one with the zillion-core processor.  I think that's the Web server, right?

I had the silly idea to name the data server "Hotel Yorba."  Why?

_Well there's... one, two, three, four, terrabytes of data
On the Hotel Yorba, I'll be glad to see ya later
All it's got inside is vacancy!_

(with apologies to the White Stripes)


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 6, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Bahamut and Tiamut, apparently.



Did you mean Tiamat?


----------



## Kitch (Jul 6, 2008)

lupus_shearhart said:


> I will genuinely and whole-heartedly suggest Dell as the source for both systems. While the hardware may not be the best bang-for-the-buck you can get, the support and subsequent reliability stemming from such, is probably the best of the best on the server-side of the industry.


As a professional network admin, I agree.  Dell has the support.


----------



## fluffdance (Jul 6, 2008)

Any reason I've been continually ignored on three occasions now over the history of FA, by two different admin/ownership teams, when I offer to help save time and money by getting you guys in contact with a Furry-Friendly datacenter ready to offer discounts and 24/7 onsite staff, one of whom is one of the world's leading experts in DDoS defense and prevention?


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 6, 2008)

Name the servers after Odin's ravens, *Huginn* and *Muninn*.


----------



## fluffdance (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, since this has turned into a "what do we call the new servers" thread, I vote for "Huggles" and "Snuggles," simply because I want to read Dragoneer's status reports every time there's a server hiccup.  <laughs>


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 6, 2008)

The Server hardware fault thread was fun while it lasted. Now on to another thread to have fun on.


----------



## DragonMassie (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm Happy with every thing you guy have come up with so far just keep on trucking.
  I know it take a lot of time on money to be doing this all so thank.


----------



## leeter (Jul 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> As a bit of a "what's going on" follow up, we are currently speccing out two new servers. If we get enough donations we are going to take the time to not just fix the server, but upgrade and future proof the entire Ferrox/FA network.We will be replacing servers with either Dell PowerEdge or HP ProLiant systems (veddy pricy, but very much worth it). In the time since FA first started we have grown exponentially, and we want to ensure that we have plenty of room to grow.
> 
> We will post more in regards to the final specs when we have come to an agreement on hardware.
> 
> ...



What ever happens good luck, I could make lots of expensive suggestions but... at the moment I think they don't really matter


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 6, 2008)

I would vote for "Vegeta" and "Goku" myself, given the genesis of their purchase.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 6, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> I would vote for "Vegeta" and "Goku" myself, given the genesis of their purchase.


But given how I feel about DragonBall Z that'll never happen. =P


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Jul 6, 2008)

mines paypal is frozen due to the fact it has been 2 months and they haven't sent me a card for signing up for Paypal Plus.  There is a card floating out there with my name on it, so I had the account frozen.  I wish I could donate.


----------



## Rafeal (Jul 6, 2008)

How about we name them...

Calvin and Hobbes

^-^


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Jul 6, 2008)

as far as naming the new servers tho, I would have to say Fenrir, and Shiva

ALL HAIL FINAL FANTASY!!!


----------



## blade (Jul 6, 2008)

What about, Megadramon and Gigadramon?


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 6, 2008)

fluffdance said:


> Well, since this has turned into a "what do we call the new servers" thread, I vote for "Huggles" and "Snuggles," simply because I want to read Dragoneer's status reports every time there's a server hiccup.  <laughs>


Seconded, for that reason and another. Being able to hand out URLs like http://huggles.furaffinity.net/user/arielmt/ would rock.


----------



## markwhitewolf (Jul 6, 2008)

Samael said:


> Well, if the other two are named after legendary dragons, why don't we keep the theme running? How 'bout Smaug? Or...um... Trogdor? Ridley? Soup Dragon? Puff?
> 
> ...totally not showing a form of species-based nepotism here...
> 
> It's great to see the sheer support FA has going for it, though - that so much could be raised so soon... gosh, it's amazing. Big kudos to the whole fandom!



I would completely and wholeheartedly vote for a database server named Trogdor.  Not even kidding.  

Can you imagine?  Ping trogdor.furaffinity.net:6667

Awesome.


----------



## Zeikcied (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't care what they're called.  (Though I think Chewbacca would be a great name.)  I just want them to be reliable, and hooked up soon.  I really miss the site.


----------



## J-Neko (Jul 7, 2008)

Sarn Darkholm said:


> as far as naming the new servers tho, I would have to say Fenrir, and Shiva
> 
> ALL HAIL FINAL FANTASY!!!



Well, technically, Fenrir (a giant wolf who is supposed to eat Odin during RagnarÃ¶k) is from Norse mythology and Shiva is one of the principal deities of Hinduism. (In fact, Shaivism sees Shiva as the _Supreme_ deity.)

I'm not saying they're bad ideas. I'm just citing the proper (and _slightly_ more awesome) sources


----------



## Th_Mole (Jul 7, 2008)

If there are going to be two servers, how about some naturally paired names, like:

Snoopy & Woodstock?
Yogi & Booboo?
Kevin & Kell?
Garfield & Odie?
Ren & Stimpy?
Dan & Mab?
The Mink & Savage Squirrel?
Sabrina & Zig Zag?


----------



## J-Neko (Jul 7, 2008)

Th_Mole said:


> If there are going to be two servers, how about some naturally paired names



Rocky and Bullwinkle?


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 7, 2008)

Cerberus and Garm, the hounds of hell.

Phoenix and Garuda, the immortal birds.

Geri and Freki, the wolf companions of Odin.

Hugin and Mugin, the _raven_ companions of Odin.

Anubis and Bast, the egyptian gods found most often in furry art.

Fender and Rednef, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Strawkitty (Jul 7, 2008)

Garmr(or Garm if you like) definitely. :3 Fenrir and Cerberus are both good canditates to pair up with Garmr.

I don't think there's anything official said about the names yet?


----------



## keeshah (Jul 7, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> Cerberus and Garm, the hounds of hell.
> 
> Phoenix and Garuda, the immortal birds.
> 
> ...


 

Crash and Burn ???


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 7, 2008)

keeshah said:


> Crash and Burn ???


Nah, that'll just lead to confusion in the site status forum.

"Burn crashed after suffering a head crash, and Crash's CPUs caught fire and burned."
"Wait, what?"


----------



## LavosPhoenix (Jul 7, 2008)

Taking a cue from Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, you can use...

Soulianis and Rahm

Other names for the servers would be Atlas or Aegis for the DB server, and Janus or Glaive (French for Sword) for the web server. 

Other names could be...
umop apisdn
signs of the Zodiac
Galilean moons of Jupiter (Io, Europa, Ganymede, Callisto)
the four major asteroids (Ceres, Vesta, Pallas, and Juno)
Some various star names (Sirius, Aldebaran, Betelgeuse, Vega, Altair, Polaris)
The Four Fiends from Final Fantasy IV, originally from Dante's Inferno (Scarmiglione, Cagnazzo, Barbariccia, Rubicant)
Various Gods of mythology (Tyr, Gilgamesh, Enkidu, Marduke, Tiamat, Fenrir, Zeus, Shiva, Quetzacotl, The Piasa Bird, etc.)
The Three Magi of the Abrahamic Mythology (Balthasar, Melchoir, Gaspar)

The last list being my favorite, I must admit.


----------



## dragon695 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, with the donations at something like $16k+, perhaps you should consider IBM?

Curious on a few things, since there are big changes happening:

Will mediawiki be used for the wiki?

Any chance on really making the site interface better? I mean, many of us were refugees from the Y! Gallery purge. FA should take a number of good ideas from that site. For instance, consistent tagging, which would make finding art you actually want easier. Search would also be nice, too. Back and forward buttons in the picture display, so you can view a gallery consecutively like a slideshow. A big deal would be allowing pictures to be tagged as collaborations, gift art, or commissions. This way, purchasers of commissions wouldn't need to upload duplicates to their galleries, since it would appear in there when the artist uploads to their gallery. Also, implementing clubs/organizations for gathering furs interested in certain things would be nice, too. Just little things like that which make the experience better.

Another thing that would be nice is to integrate an optional Creative Commons for those artists who want to be more liberal about their art, like Deviant Art has (purely optional, of course).

Hopefully, the level of donations should be such that the idea of "pay-for-perks" is no longer necessary. I think it has been demonstrated that when asked, people will step up to the plate to support you.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 7, 2008)

LavosPhoenix said:


> umop apisdn



I must have been strangely dyslexic or something cause I first read that as upside down. 0.o


----------



## Astro Fenn (Jul 7, 2008)

mukichan said:


> I must have been strangely dyslexic or something cause I first read that as upside down. 0.o



0.o y'know you're right there.... *Tips screen* it does read "upside down", upside down XD heehee I love it.
 hmm server names eh? 
Bill & Ted
Bonnie & Clyde
Any great duo would probably be fun XP


----------



## BooBooBunnygirl (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm thinking "Pinky and The Brain".


----------



## karoug (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd just keep it simple as Fender and Ferrox.


----------



## mjriv1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Duos?

Martin and Lewis
Stan and Ollie
Burns and Allen
Abbot and Costello
Lucy and Ricky
Rowan and Martin
Burns and Schriber
Cisco and Pancho
Roy and Dale
Han and Chewie

I know I'm reaching back for some of those but when you're my age you remember.  ;-)


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Jul 7, 2008)

J-Neko said:


> Well, technically, Fenrir (a giant wolf who is supposed to eat Odin during RagnarÃ¶k) is from Norse mythology and Shiva is one of the principal deities of Hinduism. (In fact, Shaivism sees Shiva as the _Supreme_ deity.)
> 
> I'm not saying they're bad ideas. I'm just citing the proper (and _slightly_ more awesome) sources



I use the Final Fantasy reference since these two are my favorite summons of all time.  Most people think Tiamat is something out of the D&D but there are biblical references to it as well.

I just love Final Fantasy.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 7, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> Cerberus and Garm, the hounds of hell.
> 
> Phoenix and Garuda, the immortal birds.
> 
> ...



Those are all such awesome dual-names.  I love that. Mythology for the win.  ^__^  

Then again, I wouldn't want a server to actually be named after a god/deity, because that's just inviting wrath upon us all. Joking half-seriously there.   Could always name it Anubis, then when there's trouble, point to it and say "It was the real Anubis. He did it."

I love the idea of naming the servers after something powerful/associated with power and strength/godliness.  Maybe a bit of that mythological stuff  will rub off on them.  Even if all they are is electronic stuff. Ya never know.


----------



## mjriv1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Considering how many times the FA server has died, it would be ironic to name the new one Anubis - God of the dead.


----------



## Gutierrez (Jul 7, 2008)

BooBooBunnygirl said:


> I'm thinking "Pinky and The Brain".



I'll get behind that.  I want these things to try and take over the world.


----------



## Samael (Jul 7, 2008)

> Most people think Tiamat is something out of the D&D but there are biblical references to it as well.



That'd be a entity in the Babylonian creation myth, if I recall correctly. Not a dragon but took the form of one and was a spirit of salt waters and a representation of chaos... or something like that. Mesopotamia isn't my strong point.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 7, 2008)

Just have offensive server names.

Dammit and Jesus Christ.

Then someone can yell "Dammit the server is down!"

"No that's Jesus Christ"

or "Subpar" and "Mediocre"

so the longer they work the less you're disappointed.


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 7, 2008)

lmao.

I'm with Arshes. : D


----------



## mukichan (Jul 7, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Just have offensive server names.
> 
> Dammit and Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...



I have never loled so hard my entire life. Thanks for the years and years worth of lulz~ xD


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 7, 2008)

Why not just stick with the current naming pattern. Tiamat, Bahamut ... Why not Hydra or something like that?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 7, 2008)

I was personally hoping for Latin names, but that's just me.

Or you could fish for support by naming one "ULTRA STUD" and the other "SUPER KAWAII SQUEE-CHAN"


----------



## Th_Mole (Jul 7, 2008)

mjriv1 said:


> Martin and Lewis
> Stan and Ollie
> Burns and Allen
> Abbot and Costello
> ...


 

Tom & Jerry?
Carc & Slide?


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 7, 2008)

Jules & Verne
Ying & Yang
Romulus & Remus
Fix & Foxy
Black & Decker *scnr* ^^
United & robox (United Ant-robox ;-))


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 7, 2008)

NeoWyverdramon said:


> Why not just stick with the current naming pattern. Tiamat, Bahamut ... Why not Hydra or something like that?


We did. In keeping with the dragon theme of the servers, the new file server... is Trogdor, dragon lord of burnination.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We did. In keeping with the dragon theme of the servers, the new file server... is Trogdor, dragon lord of burnination.


Hopefully the server's not gonna be running hot like it was hit by a dragon's fireball... Oo
It's gonna be a hot summer.


----------



## cesarin (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont know why I imagine Trogdor as a huge ORC 
and  holding Fender by the throat all like....: " PUNY FURFAG... IM GONNA RUN YOUR SHIT WITH MY INCREDIBLE RAW POWAH!"

XD


----------



## Haystack (Jul 7, 2008)

cesarin said:


> I dont know why I imagine Trogdor as a huge ORC
> and  holding Fender by the throat all like....: " PUNY FURFAG... IM GONNA RUN YOUR SHIT WITH MY INCREDIBLE RAW POWAH!"
> 
> XD



"My consummate Vs are gonna turn your =O.O= into =X.X= !!!"


----------



## Kitch (Jul 7, 2008)

Samael said:


> Well, if the other two are named after legendary dragons, why don't we keep the theme running? How 'bout Smaug? Or...um... Trogdor? Ridley? Soup Dragon? Puff?


Falcor for the web server.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 7, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Just have offensive server names.
> 
> Dammit and Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...



How about "Furbar" and "Snafu"?



Dragoneer said:


> We did. In keeping with the dragon theme of the servers, the new file server... is Trogdor, dragon lord of burnination.



LOL.  That works.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2008)

Trogdooooor! 
Awesome name Dragoneer, read the specs too, damn nice.


----------



## Dgummi (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We did. In keeping with the dragon theme of the servers, the new file server... is Trogdor, dragon lord of burnination.


 
Although really neither Tiamat or Bahamut are dragons except in stuff like D&D and the Final Fantasy games.

Tiamat is actually the mother of the Babylonian gods and who's body makes up the heavens and earth.  She was never described in myths to be fair, but she is far closer associated wih the sea than with dragons.  Although she did gave birth to dragons, but also to other monsters such as scorpion-men and mer-people.

Bahamut on the other hand is from arabic mythology and is a giant fish who swims through the abyss with the world on its back... meaning it's a fish with the bull Kujata riding on its back who has a giant ruby mountain on his back; which in turn has an angel on top of the mountain; with six hells above he angel; the earth above the hells; and seven heavens above earth.  There's actually a few other ways it's said to be set up but that one is always the most fun sounding.


Really as said before Hydra would make a far better pattern between the servers Tiamat, being the sea personified as a goddess, and Bahamut, a giant fish.

Although... all that being said I have to say I rather like the idea of a server named Trogdor.  It's always just a fun name to yell out and it comes with a catchy song attached.

Maybe the second server you're getting could be Hydra though.


----------



## Delian (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> the new file server... is Trogdor, dragon lord of burnination.


Btw, can you post more exact specs? Like, how many hard drives..


----------



## TehSean (Jul 7, 2008)

And the processor speed, PSU model and so on?


----------



## Ane The Oddity (Jul 7, 2008)

Dumb question, but if one of them is named Trogdor, what's the other named? (Burninator?)


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 7, 2008)

Ane The Oddity said:


> Dumb question, but if one of them is named Trogdor, what's the other named? (Burninator?)



We only bought one server.

And two 1 TB hard drives, I think.


----------



## markwhitewolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We did. In keeping with the dragon theme of the servers, the new file server... is Trogdor, dragon lord of burnination.



Burninating the file system, burninating the admins, burninating all the furries, and their yiffy imagggggeeesss!

Not funny, I know...




Haystack said:


> "My consummate Vs are gonna turn your =O.O= into =X.X= !!!"



"I said consummate V's, consummate!  Guy wouldn't know majesty if it came up and bit him in the face..."

"That happened once!"


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 7, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> We only bought one server.
> 
> And two 1 TB hard drives, I think.



Only one server has been purchased so far, and another one will be purchased soon.  Web server and data server.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 7, 2008)

Damaratus said:


> Only one server has been purchased so far, and another one will be purchased soon. Web server and data server.


*does the weasel war dance*
Yay! More servers to come! I'm so excited!


----------



## oniontrain (Jul 8, 2008)

Dgummi said:


> Mythical information.


Leviathan would fit this theme too, because it's also a dragon in Final Fantasy as well as a mythical sea monster.


----------



## FalIndelstan (Jul 8, 2008)

So then... if the sever magically by the worst-possible most-unlikely odds overheated, will it be its own fault?


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 8, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We did. In keeping with the dragon theme of the servers, the new file server... is Trogdor, dragon lord of burnination.



Well, if you're going that route, why not name the web server *Limozeen*?


----------



## Zeikcied (Jul 8, 2008)

Ane The Oddity said:


> Dumb question, but if one of them is named Trogdor, what's the other named? (Burninator?)


The other one would obviously be called "The 'S' is for Sucks."


----------



## Eustache (Jul 8, 2008)

Another server to come? Many dragon names were cited, yet I don't believe I saw Fafnir


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 8, 2008)

Not being a gamer, myself, but just how many dragons ARE in the Final Fantasy series?

(Since all the servers are being named for FF dragons...)

d.m.f.
(Had it not been for the FF theme, I would've picked Smaug, simply because Lord of the Rings is good...  )


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 8, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> We only bought one server.
> 
> And two 1 TB hard drives, I think.



As said above, only one so far, the file server. The web server is yet to come. Also, check the specs in the first post again (Dragoneer is editing the first post with updates so that they don't get lost in the thread), thats 12TB with 2 spare 1TB drives. The rest of the specs are also very impressive.


----------



## LittleBlue (Jul 8, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> *does the weasel war dance*
> Yay! More servers to come! I'm so excited!


 
*squeaks!*
Weasel war dance! Soooo cuuuuute! 
I love it when my ferret does that!
*squeaks and hugs*

Call the web server something completely unrelated to the rest. Like Bob. Or George.

I kid.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 8, 2008)

Eustache said:


> Another server to come? Many dragon names were cited, yet I don't believe I saw Fafnir


Yep, that would be a cool name for the second server. ^^


----------



## THEO1 (Jul 8, 2008)

hmm... well considering the famous dragons theme for the names i have the most epic-est name suggestion ever for the next server :mrgreen:


DRAGONEER!

he is after all very famous among the fandom... plus :mrgreen: i think he deserves it after all the work hes put into the site

*Love to all the mods*


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 8, 2008)

Dgummi said:


> Although really neither Tiamat or Bahamut are dragons except in stuff like D&D and the Final Fantasy games.


Yeah, I know... but considering how fantasy focused the fandom is, I went with that. =P


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 8, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> We only bought one server.
> 
> And two 1 TB hard drives, I think.


14. 14 1TB hard drives. =)


----------



## theredcatdances (Jul 8, 2008)

Kitch said:


> Falcor for the web server.




seconded


----------



## Delian (Jul 8, 2008)

If there's 14 hard drives, then you might use raid 6 instead of 5. More stability.


----------



## Hollud (Jul 8, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> 14. 14 1TB hard drives. =)



Crikey.

Hard disk prices really are cheap now, aren't they?


----------



## zackstryker (Jul 8, 2008)

Hollud said:


> Crikey.
> 
> Hard disk prices really are cheap now, aren't they?


 

That they certainly are. I can pick 1TB for less than $200 now


----------



## markwhitewolf (Jul 8, 2008)

zackstryker said:


> That they certainly are. I can pick 1TB for less than $200 now




If you have a Fry's Electronics in your area, they regularly have the internal 1 TB drives for $79-$99 dollars, and the externals for $99-$129.  I remember when a 1 GB drive was $250, let alone a 1 TB.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 8, 2008)

Delian said:


> If there's 14 hard drives, then you might use raid 6 instead of 5. More stability.



Only 12 of them will be installed; the other two are spares.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 8, 2008)

Im just glad were getting new servers that's all. i just wonder how long it will be till FA is back online agian


----------



## TigerShadowclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

This may have been suggested already but how about naming the web or data server "Phoenix" because the it kept "rising from dead" every couple months before all of this started.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 8, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Just have offensive server names.
> 
> Dammit and Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...



LOL this is going in my sig. Just because it's full of epic win


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 8, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Just have offensive server names.
> 
> Dammit and Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...



LOL! Abbott & Costello's "Who's On First?" still lives! 

d.m.f.
(More on this legendary comic skit here...)


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 8, 2008)

Zeikcied said:


> The other one would obviously be called "The 'S' is for Sucks."



I could get behind that!  I was thinking of maybe "Senor Cardgage" or "The Ugly One", but this is even better!  It even keeps with the scheme of naming our servers after dragons!

_*A* long time ago
*B*efore things got weird
*C*ame a *D*ragon, a mighty dragon
That *E*verybody *F*eared!
Now "*G*" is for giraffe
And "*H*" for Halloween
But *I*'m not *J*oking about this *K*il-*L*illing *M*achine
*N*a na na na
Na na na na
*O*h, *P*ants will keep on peein'
And we'll raise *Q*uite a *R*uckus
In case you haven't guessed by now
The "S" is for *S*uckus!

The "S" is for Sucks
The "S" is for Sucks
The "S" is for Sucks
The "S" is for Sucks!

T - *T*wo beefy arms
U - *U*neven style!
V - Constabuluate *V*'s
W - *W*hat a pile.
*X*-cuse me, Mr. Trogdor,
*Y*ou've run out of luck!
In case you haven't noticed,
*Z*e "S" is for sucks!

Ze "S" is for Sucks
Ze "S" is for Sucks
Ze "S" is for Sucks
Oh-ho!  Ze "S" is for Sucks!

Ze "S" is for Sucks
Ze "S" is for Sucks
Ze "S" is for Sucks
Croissant!  Ze "S" is for Sucks!_

Um... yeah.  I should be embarrassed that I was able to type this from memory. :\


----------



## markwhitewolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Um... yeah.  I should be embarrassed that I was able to type this from memory. :\



Not at all.  The fact that you typed it from memory just makes it that much more awesome.


----------



## maxgoof (Jul 8, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> LOL! Abbott & Costello's "Who's On First?" still lives!
> 
> d.m.f.
> (More on this legendary comic skit here...)



Actually, it's closer to a Bill Cosby routine, where he thought that he and his brother were named Dammit and Jesus Christ judging by the number of times his father said that when he was talking to them.

"Dammit, get over here!"
"But Dad, I'm Jesus Christ!"


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 8, 2008)

maxgoof said:


> Actually, it's closer to a Bill Cosby routine, where he thought that he and his brother were named Dammit and Jesus Christ judging by the number of times his father said that when he was talking to them.
> 
> "Dammit, get over here!"
> "But Dad, I'm Jesus Christ!"



If you read the wiki (second link), you'd know it mentions that he, amongst others, had similar comic routines, mostly having their basis in the "Who's On First?" routine. 

d.m.f.


----------



## WebsterLeone (Jul 9, 2008)

They should be named 'cake' and 'pie'.  And the forum server could be called 'cookie'.  Mmm, tasty servers.


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 9, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Trogdor is a high end HP ProLiant quad-core Opteron utilizing AMD's latest technology. It packs a delicious 16GB of RAM (yes, you read that right) and a mere 12TB of hard drive space. Yeah, totally bad ass. In addition, we will also have 2 1TB drives on hand in the case anything should ever go wrong, we'll have spare parts available.



Could you provide a link to which one it is on the hp site? I want to see what it looks like


----------



## yak (Jul 9, 2008)

[google]HP ProLiant DL185 G5[/google]


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 9, 2008)

yak said:


> [google]HP ProLiant DL185 G5[/google]



Custom tags not functional.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 9, 2008)

> They should be named 'cake' and 'pie'


But the cake is a lie. ;o;
...
Sorry.


----------



## scruffywolf (Jul 9, 2008)

with all the hype about the new server.. what were the stats of the "old" server? so we can comare the two :3


----------



## Sean Wolfe (Jul 9, 2008)

Silly question I asked before, but can the new servers play Crysis?


----------



## Trip (Jul 9, 2008)

One of the new servers should be called Puff!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 9, 2008)

Sean Wolfe said:


> Silly question I asked before, but can the new servers play Crysis?


No, but it can uber you before rushing into a mob of Pyros.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 9, 2008)

theredcatdances said:


> Kitch said:
> 
> 
> > Falcor for the web server.
> ...


Falkor, and thirded.


----------



## cassandrarising (Jul 9, 2008)

Is there an ETA yet?


----------



## Artie (Jul 10, 2008)

cassandrarising said:


> Is there an ETA yet?



Last word was that the HP server is slated to arrive on the 24th.  No word on the expected arrival of the Sun server.  Once both new servers arrive, they need to be configured and tested before the site goes live again.  So, my guess is we're looking at somewhere between 2-3 weeks, probably closer to the higher side.  But as the expected arrival of the HP server is the 24th, you can be sure the site won't be coming back up for _at least_ 2 weeks.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 10, 2008)

They spent umpteen thousand dollars on a server, and HP can't even get it to them next-day air?


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 10, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> They spent umpteen thousand dollars on a server, and HP can't even get it to them next-day air?



They have to build it before they can ship it.


----------



## Th_Mole (Jul 10, 2008)

According to the main thread on the matter -- linked directly from the current landing page -- there will be *three* servers.

Patience, people, patience.

We donated an amazing amount of money, and it looks like the mods intend to return the generosity with the very best system that can be bought with it.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 10, 2008)

ravewulf said:


> They have to build it before they can ship it.



Assembling a PC doesn't take two weeks, even if it does have 12 hard drives.


----------



## Rafeal (Jul 10, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Assembling a PC doesn't take two weeks, even if it does have 12 hard drives.



Um... this is not a PC... it is a server... with 12 hdds...


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 10, 2008)

ravewulf said:


> They have to build it before they can ship it.



"If you build it, they will come... And come, and come, and..."

Sorry, had to do it...  *hide*

d.m.f.


----------



## Appule69 (Jul 10, 2008)

Rafeal said:


> Um... this is not a PC... it is a server... with 12 hdds...



I could slap that thing together in 20 minutes...


----------



## TheSnowedOne (Jul 10, 2008)

Appule69 said:


> I could slap that thing together in 20 minutes...



Honestly the last thing you want is for someone to slap your server together in 20 minutes and throw it out the door.

At least allow for time for QA/burn-in etc.   True 2 weeks is awhile but servers as a general rule are not usually things you buy on rush order.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 10, 2008)

Good time to go out and get a tan, I suppose? ;] Heh heh. It is summer, afterall!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 10, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> They spent umpteen thousand dollars on a server, and HP can't even get it to them next-day air?


Two day air, actually. It was the most economical funding wise.

And HP gave me an updated delivery day of the 16th. So, on a good scenario we get it then... at the latest, the 24th.


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 10, 2008)

Appule69 said:


> I could slap that thing together in 20 minutes...



Hey, you're good, obviously, with vast experience of servers.  Not everybody has your m4d h4ck3rr sk1lls.  Some of us are mere mortals.

For me, just syncing a RAID5 takes over an hour, and that's for a measly 200GB.  Don't know how to make it go faster, because that's just the speed it goes.  I can't imagine how long 16TB will take.  When I worked in the server lab at Dell, I could hardly even round up the parts for an R900 in 20 minutes in a well-stocked lab, never mind populating and testing 32 sticks of RAM, configuring the RAID and starting the system autoconfig (autoconfig alone took over an hour, assuming no faults).  Then for it to run through the test sequence took another hour or two (again, assuming no faults).  Then again, that's a $30,000 server.  So maybe the HP will take 20 minutes.


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 10, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> Good time to go out and get a tan, I suppose? ;] Heh heh. It is summer, afterall!



I think they only tan they're getting is from CRT rays.  I think somebody mentioned they're burning the midnight oil trying to do bug squashing and feature upgrades while they have downtime.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 10, 2008)

Patience, tis a virtue.   Being facetious there. 

I'm glad to hear the estimated shipping date has been moved up. That's good to hear. I never knew it was so difficult to assemble computer equipment. Makes sense though, all those itty-bitty pieces and parts haveing to work together.  I love looking and seeing the updates to all of this, it's so nice to know how things are going.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 10, 2008)

Appule69 said:


> I could slap that thing together in 20 minutes...





ponyguy said:


> Hey, you're good, obviously, with vast experience of servers.  Not everybody has your m4d h4ck3rr sk1lls.  Some of us are mere mortals.
> 
> For me, just syncing a RAID5 takes over an hour, and that's for a measly 200GB.  Don't know how to make it go faster, because that's just the speed it goes.  I can't imagine how long 16TB will take.  When I worked in the server lab at Dell, I could hardly even round up the parts for an R900 in 20 minutes in a well-stocked lab, never mind populating and testing 32 sticks of RAM, configuring the RAID and starting the system autoconfig (autoconfig alone took over an hour, assuming no faults).  Then for it to run through the test sequence took another hour or two (again, assuming no faults).  Then again, that's a $30,000 server.  So maybe the HP will take 20 minutes.



*golf clap*  Pwn.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 10, 2008)

So, can we get a total rundown on server specs yet?  We know there are going to be three servers.  One of them, an HP Proliant DL185 G5, is supposed to be a file server.  One of them, a Sun Fire X4150 (presumably option 1, given how pricey it is and that it is $2000 off right now which 'Neer referred to), is going to be an application server.  So what is going to be our web server, since Yak mentioned that would be separate from the application server?  And what's the bill running at?


----------



## DragonTrew (Jul 10, 2008)

*Servers*

Just wondering. What will be the end of the old servers?

You can use them to build a redundant system to take the place of a failed server, or build a cluster to balance the load in rush hours, automatic back-up server...

Or put them folding proteins for the good of mankind


----------



## Sslaxx (Jul 10, 2008)

One of them will need a motherboard replacement to be useful, if I've been able to follow all these labyrinthine threads properly. If they have indeed ordered three servers then they may well not want to keep at least the most broken of the current set.


----------



## DragonTrew (Jul 10, 2008)

Sslaxx said:


> One of them will need a motherboard replacement to be useful, if I've been able to follow all these labyrinthine threads properly. If they have indeed ordered three servers then they may well not want to keep at least the most broken of the current set.



That would be awful, since they cost money... And I think a motherboard replacement would be a good idea to, at least, try to re-use it on a "non critical on-line" situation such as back-up and such...


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 10, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> As a bit of a "what's going on" follow up, we are currently speccing out two new servers. If we get enough donations we are going to take the time to not just fix the server, but upgrade and future proof the entire Ferrox/FA network.We will be replacing servers with either Dell PowerEdge or HP ProLiant systems (veddy pricy, but very much worth it). In the time since FA first started we have grown exponentially, and we want to ensure that we have plenty of room to grow.
> 
> We will post more in regards to the final specs when we have come to an agreement on hardware.
> 
> ...



after you get done with all the prices maybe you should spend someone on yourself ?


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 10, 2008)

ponyguy said:


> I think they only tan they're getting is from CRT rays.  I think somebody mentioned they're burning the midnight oil trying to do bug squashing and feature upgrades while they have downtime.



In this age of LCD monitors????

d.m.f.


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 10, 2008)

I wonder if, with new servers, we'll see the restoration of the "Search" feature?


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 10, 2008)

muddypaws said:


> I wonder if, with new servers, we'll see the restoration of the "Search" feature?



From what I've personally heard that's a no, however it's supposedly going to be implanted into Ferrox, which'll be awesome.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 10, 2008)

So the next question to ask is about the progress of Ferrox and the needs of Ferrox to give it more support.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 10, 2008)

TehSean said:


> So the next question to ask is about the progress of Ferrox and the needs of Ferrox to give it more support.



Ferrox is expected to be initiated sometime after the Rapture happens.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 10, 2008)

You know, we wouldn't need a search feature if Google were allowed to index the site.


----------



## scruffywolf (Jul 10, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> You know, we wouldn't need a search feature if Google were allowed to index the site.


 

if google indexed the site.. google, myspace, youtube, and all the shareholders would melt from all the hot pronz FA has to offer :3


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 10, 2008)

scruffywolf said:


> if google indexed the site.. google, myspace, youtube, and all the shareholders would melt from all the hot pronz FA has to offer :3


Except Google couldn't search anything but PG rated images on FA, so while we'd have a Google image search, it'd be clean as a whistle only. Something tells me that'd go against most of FA's userbase's interests.


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 10, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Except Google couldn't search anything but PG rated images on FA, so while we'd have a Google image search, it'd be clean as a whistle only. Something tells me that'd go against most of FA's userbase's interests.



Unless you let google browse adult images and such. =3


----------



## Zeikcied (Jul 11, 2008)

Steel Froggy said:


> Unless you let google browse adult images and such. =3


Google can't browse the Mature or Adult artwork, unless they (FA) remove the filter and make it viewable by everyone (including unregistered people).

Google's indexing bot can't log into websites, and thus can only see what is available to unregistered visitors to websites.  Meaning filtered content or private web forums cannot be indexed.


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 11, 2008)

Zeikcied said:


> Google can't browse the Mature or Adult artwork, unless they (FA) remove the filter and make it viewable by everyone (including unregistered people).
> 
> Google's indexing bot can't log into websites, and thus can only see what is available to unregistered visitors to websites.  Meaning filtered content or private web forums cannot be indexed.



That's not true. h4ck-y0u.org is indexable by google, however once you click a link it requires you to either sign in or log in. Actually I think h4ck-y0u's actually down right now, but you get the point. FA could actually do the same thing, create a loophole for google. =3

Although then theoretically you could change your user agent and then browse FA without needing to login. =3


----------



## xShanes_Crowx (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope you guys get thoes servers in real soon and good luck with 'em


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 11, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Except Google couldn't search anything but PG rated images on FA, so while we'd have a Google image search, it'd be clean as a whistle only. Something tells me that'd go against most of FA's userbase's interests.



Oh, I don't know.... I've viewed pr0nz via Google image search, since I can turn the safesearch feature on or off.... 

d.m.f.


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 11, 2008)

TehSean said:


> So the next question to ask is about the progress of Ferrox and the needs of Ferrox to give it more support.



Two questions (I'm being a bit stupid tonight due to job frustrations):

1) What is Ferrox?

2) Is this Ferrox a program or browser system that's compatible with Max OSX?


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 11, 2008)

muddypaws said:


> Two questions (I'm being a bit stupid tonight due to job frustrations):
> 
> 1) What is Ferrox?
> 
> 2) Is this Ferrox a program or browser system that's compatible with Max OSX?



Ferrox will be the new backend for the site, not a program people actually download.  As such it will be compatible with any OS capable of displaying web pages.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 11, 2008)

muddypaws said:


> Two questions (I'm being a bit stupid tonight due to job frustrations):
> 
> 1) What is Ferrox?
> 
> 2) Is this Ferrox a program or browser system that's compatible with Max OSX?



Ferrox is the next generation of FurAffinity's web-content interface system, so named since Fender, FA's mascot, is a ferrox (ferret/fox).

d.m.f.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 11, 2008)

TehSean said:


> So the next question to ask is about the progress of Ferrox and the needs of Ferrox to give it more support.


candy

a *lot* of candy



AlexInsane said:


> Ferrox is expected to be initiated sometime after the Rapture happens.


does this mean I don't have to work on it any more



muddypaws said:


> 1) What is Ferrox?


There's a sticky about it floating around.



muddypaws said:


> 2) Is this Ferrox a program or browser system that's compatible with Max OSX?


I run Linux.  The other core Ferrox dev runs Vista, Linux, and BSD.  We're not likely to leave any major platform in the dark.  Unless it's IE6.


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 11, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> Oh, I don't know.... I've viewed pr0nz via Google image search, since I can turn the safesearch feature on or off....
> 
> d.m.f.


He's saying because google can't index FA. However--



Steel Froggy said:


> That's not true. h4ck-y0u.org is indexable by google, however once you click a link it requires you to either sign in or log in. Actually I think h4ck-y0u's actually down right now, but you get the point. FA could actually do the same thing, create a loophole for google. =3
> 
> Although then theoretically you could change your user agent and then browse FA without needing to login. =3



So, You [currently] can't find porn on FA via google image search. That's the main point.


----------



## yak (Jul 11, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> So, can we get a total rundown on server specs yet?  We know there are going to be three servers.  One of them, an HP Proliant DL185 G5, is supposed to be a file server.  One of them, a Sun Fire X4150 (presumably option 1, given how pricey it is and that it is $2000 off right now which 'Neer referred to), is going to be an application server.  So what is going to be our web server, since Yak mentioned that would be separate from the application server?  And what's the bill running at?



http://yak.furaffinity.net/pages/sun_www.htm
http://yak.furaffinity.net/pages/hp_data.htm

And the third server is a dedicated database (which we already have), with 2x Dual core Opteron 2212 2Ghz, RAID10 of 10k 73Gb WD Raptor drives, and which will be upgraded from 8Gb of RAM to 24-32Gb.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 11, 2008)

<Christopher Lloyd as Doc Brown>
Now that's some serious shit! 
</Christopher Lloyd as Doc Brown>

d.m.f.
(Doc Brown from the "Back to the Future" trilogy, if you didn't know....  )


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 11, 2008)

Eevee said:


> candy
> 
> a *lot* of candy



Given the state of donations, right now, this is a dangerous thing to say, unless you want to have your house filled up to the four-foot mark with Werthers.




Eevee said:


> I run Linux.  The other core Ferrox dev runs Vista, Linux, and BSD.  We're not likely to leave any major platform in the dark.  Unless it's IE6.



(insert mandatory "But it HAAAAS to run on Amaya!" remark)  Given how badly IE6 does even brain-dead simple CSS, I can hardly blame you for leaving it behind like week-old roadkill.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 11, 2008)

yak said:


> http://yak.furaffinity.net/pages/sun_www.htm
> http://yak.furaffinity.net/pages/hp_data.htm
> 
> And the third server is a dedicated database (which we already have), with 2x Dual core Opteron 2212 2Ghz, RAID10 of 10k 73Gb WD Raptor drives, and which will be upgraded from 8Gb of RAM to 24-32Gb.



Ah, okay, thanks.  With another $800 or so going to upgrades for the old server, and the roughly $3000 remaining, if the $15k donation total estimate is accurate, being used to cover the site's bandwidth etc bills for 3 months?


----------



## yak (Jul 11, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> Ah, okay, thanks.  With another $800 or so going to upgrades for the old server, and the roughly $3000 remaining, if the $15k donation total estimate is accurate, being used to cover the site's bandwidth etc bills for 3 months?



I do not know the fate planned for the leftover money, it was not for me to decide.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 11, 2008)

ponyguy said:


> Given the state of donations, right now, this is a dangerous thing to say, unless you want to have your house filled up to the four-foot mark with Werthers.


I am not entirely opposed to this!



ponyguy said:


> Given how badly IE6 does even brain-dead simple CSS, I can hardly blame you for leaving it behind like week-old roadkill.


I'm not completely _dropping_ IE6 support, but frankly I consider elinks more of a first-class citizen at this point.


----------



## falderal (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah HP, yes the most excellent investment. Quad core, yes. The Sun Fire X4150 looks pretty sweet too, but I thought you guys were a 'big business' not mid to small  http://www.sun.com/servers/x64/x4150/

Well, excellent choices, I'll stand by your decision. Hope it works wonders for you 



Dragoneer said:


> As a bit of a "what's going on" follow up, we are currently speccing out two new servers. If we get enough donations we are going to take the time to not just fix the server, but upgrade and future proof the entire Ferrox/FA network.We will be replacing servers with either Dell PowerEdge or HP ProLiant systems (veddy pricy, but very much worth it). In the time since FA first started we have grown exponentially, and we want to ensure that we have plenty of room to grow.
> 
> We will post more in regards to the final specs when we have come to an agreement on hardware.
> 
> ...


----------



## seraph (Jul 12, 2008)

Soooo... basically, once those servers go up, the only way they'll ever go down is if the four horsemen start riding through the server room, right?


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 12, 2008)

seraph said:


> Soooo... basically, once those servers go up, the only way they'll ever go down is if the four horsemen start riding through the server room, right?



That's the idea.


----------



## keeshah (Jul 12, 2008)

yak said:


> I do not know the fate planned for the leftover money, it was not for me to decide.



rainy day fund,  cash on hand to repair an replace parts that are full of fail.


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 12, 2008)

keeshah said:


> rainy day fund,  cash on hand to repair an replace parts that are full of fail.



Is that what it is or simply what you think the money _should_ be used for?


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 12, 2008)

Steel Froggy said:


> Is that what it is or simply what you think the money _should_ be used for?



I dunno about him, but it's what *I* think it is, and it's certainly what it *should* be used for.


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 12, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I dunno about him, but it's what *I* think it is, and it's certainly what it *should* be used for.


Certainly sounds like a good idea. :3


----------



## aquavixen (Jul 12, 2008)

did i miss it or did we get any actual specs on the server setup?

Will it be using fault-tolerant raid arrays of multiple hard drives, or some other measure to ensure this doesn't happen again?


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 12, 2008)

aquavixen said:


> did i miss it or did we get any actual specs on the server setup?
> 
> Will it be using fault-tolerant raid arrays of multiple hard drives, or some other measure to ensure this doesn't happen again?


You missed it.

yak posted 'em somewhere... *finds*


----------



## uncia (Jul 12, 2008)

aquavixen said:


> did i miss it or did we get any actual specs on the server setup?


yak's post. previous page. ;>



aquavixen said:


> Will it be using fault-tolerant raid arrays of multiple hard drives, or some other measure to ensure this doesn't happen again?


There /was/ on the current setup which is why nothing has been lost.


----------



## aquavixen (Jul 13, 2008)

Deleted, reason: i found a proper thread i should post it in elsewhere.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 13, 2008)

Alright so, I guess the big question now is, how long will it take to get the new servers, and to get running again? 

According to ekigyuu (who created FurryArtPile), it will take t`ill next month to get FA back up.  http://www.furryartpile.com/user/ekigyuu/blog/4000/


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 13, 2008)

Sekhmet said:


> Alright so, I guess the big question now is, how long will it take to get the new servers, and to get running again?
> 
> According to ekigyuu (who created FurryArtPile), it will take t`ill next month to get FA back up.  http://www.furryartpile.com/user/ekigyuu/blog/4000/



Not sure myself. Soon hopefully.


----------



## QT Melon (Jul 13, 2008)

Sekhmet said:


> Alright so, I guess the big question now is, how long will it take to get the new servers, and to get running again?
> 
> According to ekigyuu (who created FurryArtPile), it will take t`ill next month to get FA back up.  http://www.furryartpile.com/user/ekigyuu/blog/4000/



Hmm, not sure if I should say anything as I use both sites, but I personally find Ekigyuu's post rather disingenuous. I see as an administrator he says an outright lie: http://www.furryartpile.com/comment/101545/ FA having downtimes is a different issue than a server one. I'm not happy with FA downtimes either, I am happy bugs FA has too, but I will call what the problems are for what they are, not lie about them :<

His estimate about it taking a month isn't correct either. I guess if it makes him look diplomatic in expressing his sentiments I don't see how after he made several false accusations.

I don't see how FA treats its users any worse than FAP does, I honestly don't know where that comes from. I've had good and bad experiences with the administators and users on both sites. 

Personal Stuff:
From my experience on FAP the name (as it's "amusing" acronym) first turned me off. Now that might be a minor issue for those who like their porn, and I have no issues drawing it, but any logo you put next to that Acronym just looks bad. He has a mature filter but he index the entire site as "adult" so I just wonder why have a mature filter in place if you say the site is adult, just limit it to 18 and over - my personal opinion. He also indexed the site as "tasteless" which is a really rude way of describing people's artwork.

Server Stuff: I think one of the servers is coming July 21st - See the Site Status forum. I know they also have a deadline for it to be up and ready to go, so I don't think it's an entire month.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 13, 2008)

I doubt it'll take a month from now.  IIRC, the hardware should have all arrived and probably be in the setup process by the end of July (I remember reading something about the 24th in some thread or other).


----------



## uncia (Jul 13, 2008)

QT Melon said:


> Hmm, not sure if I should say anything as I use both sites, but I personally find Ekigyuu's post rather disingenuous.


Somewhat in places and a(n understandable?) blowing of ones own trumpet, too? But truths in some other regards.
*nods* The comment re. stated number of servers doesn't compute, I think, even allowing for early days on FA and the fora separately. A bit of a pointless jab, really.
Eki was just as good at ignoring freely offered advice and/or assistance when FAP was started as FA has been in general, so that's about level as well.

With regards to each site driving the other on to better things (and it's not /just/ FA and FAP by a long shot), yes, that's always been a "good thing" so long as politics on a site and personal level don't get in the way.



QT Melon said:


> His estimate about it taking a month isn't correct either. I guess if it makes him look diplomatic in expressing his sentiments I don't see how after he made several false accusations.


"Next month" = "August" (but changed lower down in the text).
Probably won't be vastly off the mark for the former, depending on how much "extra" work is being done in parallel which might hold that up. Aiming early but not as a 100% "promise" and keeping in touch w/progress sounds like the way to go.



QT Melon said:


> I don't see how FA treats its users any worse than FAP does, I honestly don't know where that comes from. I've had good and bad experiences with the administators and users on both sites.


The furry community as a whole deserves a break across the board, IMHO. There are very, very few "outstanding" examples of truly good administration anywhere in the fandom (vs. what might appear to be such to the casual browser).



QT Melon said:


> Personal Stuff:
> From my experience on FAP the name (as it's "amusing" acronym) first turned me off. Now that might be a minor issue for those who like their porn, and I have no issues drawing it, but any logo you put next to that Acronym just looks bad. He has a mature filter but he index the entire site as "adult" so I just wonder why have a mature filter in place if you say the site is adult, just limit it to 18 and over - my personal opinion. He also indexed the site as "tasteless" which is a really rude way of describing people's artwork.


Gotta agree personally, but that is /personally/. Many people won't really mind, I'm sure. 
Horses for courses....

02c/ymmv ^^

Cheers & Keep up the good work,
David.


----------



## QT Melon (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello mr uncia, you're something of an elder here. Maybe a legend?

There are things that I do like about FAP like some of the tagging system, but I don't like the tag cloud. It still makes it harder to submit artwork, because of the system nagging you for tags. Before, it was this box that scrolled in a doom like fashion. 

I honestly don't see how a site can potentially grow without taking some kind of ad revenue these days. He said he won't have ads ever, and I think with expenses that puts a cap on the kind of growth he expects his site to take.

However this post is really about FA. I am happy with how they are taking in yak's advice for the servers now. I always appreciated yak's support with reworking the programming of the site.


----------



## Tirith (Jul 13, 2008)

The only unfortunate thing is that having one huge server isn't as efficient as having multiple small servers...

But still, FA's got my support. I can't wait until the new stuff comes in ^^. I'm really starting to miss FA...


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 13, 2008)

QT Melon said:


> Hmm, not sure if I should say anything as I use both sites, but I personally find Ekigyuu's post rather disingenuous. I see as an administrator he says an outright lie: http://www.furryartpile.com/comment/101545/ FA having downtimes is a different issue than a server one. I'm not happy with FA downtimes either, I am happy bugs FA has too, but I will what the problems are for what they are, not lie about them :<
> 
> His estimate about it taking a month isn't correct either. I guess if it makes him look diplomatic in expressing his sentiments I don't see how after he made several false accusations.
> 
> ...




I thought he was being rude, too.


----------



## Kitch (Jul 13, 2008)

uncia said:


> The furry community as a whole deserves a break across the board, IMHO. There are very, very few "outstanding" examples of truly good administration anywhere in the fandom (vs. what might appear to be such to the casual browser).


The collapse of the Florida data center because they were convinced that a RAID 5 was a substitute for a backup system is a perfect example.

The problems with FA have largely been bad hardware luck and growing too fast for what they planned for.  At least nothing has been lost here.

And it's not one huge server, it's a data server, a database server, and a web server.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 14, 2008)

so, any updates?


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 14, 2008)

QT Melon said:


> Hmm, not sure if I should say anything as I use both sites, but I personally find Ekigyuu's post rather disingenuous. I see as an administrator he says an outright lie: http://www.furryartpile.com/comment/101545/ FA having downtimes is a different issue than a server one. I'm not happy with FA downtimes either, I am happy bugs FA has too, but I will what the problems are for what they are, not lie about them :<
> 
> His estimate about it taking a month isn't correct either. I guess if it makes him look diplomatic in expressing his sentiments I don't see how after he made several false accusations.
> 
> ...



This was a great post, just wanted to say thanks for it. =)

I can't really reply much as I've never been to (or previously heard of) FAP, so.. although.. uhm, yeah. :-D
Tasteless really isn't too kind, and surely wouldn't make me (nor many other people I assume) think higher of FAP, correct? It just shows a disrespectful admin. Loss of brownie points there for him. :3


----------



## uncia (Jul 14, 2008)

Steel Froggy said:


> Tasteless really isn't too kind, and surely wouldn't make me (nor many other people I assume) think higher of FAP, correct? It just shows a disrespectful admin. Loss of brownie points there for him. :3


This should not ever have been about scoring negative brownie points for one site owner and crediting those to the other, _regardless_ of "who started it".

It would be easy for Eki to "score points" in return by pointing out Preyfar's major accusation re. blocking FA staff from commenting further on FAP (in order to keep drama down, or somesuch?!), yet he did - in effect - exactly the same with his own LiveJournal. 
Or, indeed, to note that the many valid points made by another former staff member backing up his (Eki's) claims which were almost entirely ignored, with only the weak spot in that lengthy post really being addressed.
But then, 99.9% of FA community members will not have noticed that LJ and even if Eki should point that out here, the "rent-a-mob" would probably descend upon his head. 

Both parties behaved, at least in part, as though they were still in furry kindergarten which does no credit to the "that was in the past, things are better now" line of argument.

To reiterate, "The furry community as a whole deserves a break across the board, IMHO. There are very, very few "outstanding" examples of truly good administration anywhere in the fandom (vs. what might appear to be such to the casual browser)."

Anyhow; new servers... *keeps watching for progress*. Heading in a reasonably positive direction in general with those, anyhow.

_(02c/ymmv)_
Cheers,
David.


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 14, 2008)

Not to veer this any further off topic but...



QT Melon said:


> From my experience on FAP the name (as it's "amusing" acronym) first turned me off. Now that might be a minor issue for those who like their porn, and I have no issues drawing it, but any logo you put next to that Acronym just looks bad. He has a mature filter but he index the entire site as "adult" so I just wonder why have a mature filter in place if you say the site is adult, just limit it to 18 and over - my personal opinion. He also indexed the site as "tasteless" which is a really rude way of describing people's artwork.



...the indexing thing you speak of... is this something he submitted to some Net Nanny-style filtering service?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 14, 2008)

uncia said:


> yak's post. previous page. ;>


We're making some changes to that after an unpleasant experience with HP going "Yes, no, yes, no, yes... wait, wait... no!" back and forth.


----------



## uncia (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah... :/
I could've linked back in, but was waiting to see what happened.

=> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=496101#post496101 (for anyone in passing who ain't arrived at the fora via that route)

Hoping that gets resolved quickly as best possible and +thx to whoever spotted the issue.


----------



## QT Melon (Jul 14, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Not to veer this any further off topic but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...the indexing thing you speak of... is this something he submitted to some Net Nanny-style filtering service?



No, you don't need to send it to a Net Nanny service.  You index a web site so you can be found better through keywords with spiders from search engine. It's describing your site.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 14, 2008)

uncia said:


> yeah... :/
> I could've linked back in, but was waiting to see what happened.
> 
> => http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=496101#post496101 (for anyone in passing who ain't arrived at the fora via that route)
> ...


Oh, it will. I've had some good help from HP's people themselves.

The problem is that the sales people didn't know the specs of the server. I'd asked a bunch of specific questions, was told "Yes, yes you can!" and it turned into a "No, no you can't."

No worry.

The alternative has a much faster ship date than the HP anyway.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 14, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Oh, it will. I've had some good help from HP's people themselves.
> 
> The problem is that the sales people didn't know the specs of the server. I'd asked a bunch of specific questions, was told "Yes, yes you can!" and it turned into a "No, no you can't."
> 
> ...



You say it's not as scalable but there's a damn lot of options for the Poweredge 2970 in the customization window.  Any chance of seeing the quote/receipt for it?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 14, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Oh, it will. I've had some good help from HP's people themselves.
> 
> The problem is that the sales people didn't know the specs of the server. I'd asked a bunch of specific questions, was told "Yes, yes you can!" and it turned into a "No, no you can't."
> 
> ...



so this means FA could possibly have some working ability a little sooner?.....


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> You say it's not as scalable but there's a damn lot of options for the Poweredge 2970 in the customization window.  Any chance of seeing the quote/receipt for it?


I've not ordered it, so not as of yet. Current estimates are about $4000 on the dot.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 14, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I've not ordered it, so not as of yet. Current estimates are about $4000 on the dot.



And then all the hard drives you ordered from NewEgg that were meant for the HP will go in this one instead?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> And then all the hard drives you ordered from NewEgg that were meant for the HP will go in this one instead?


Naturally.  They'll be divvied up and put to good use.


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 15, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> The problem is that the sales people didn't know the specs of the server. I'd asked a bunch of specific questions, was told "Yes, yes you can!" and it turned into a "No, no you can't."



You'd think HP would learn.  I can't blame the design team, because they make solid hardware (not counting HP laser printers, which are all Canon).  But I've watched over the last 23 years or so as they keep making some of the same boneheaded marketing decisions trying to lock people into HP accessories, decisions that come back to bite them in pissed-off customers.  And they're way too in-love with their own hardware ($95 for a cable support?  puh-LEASE)  Compaq used to do the same stupid thing, selling the same hardware as everybody else, slightly altered to make it incompatible and priced 5X as high, and look what happened to them -- oh yeah, HP bought them.  Good fit.

Despite my issues with Dell as a corporation, I can't fault their engineering.  The boxen all had great fluid dynamics (for cooling), and you could completely reconfigure it without tools.  All I'd say is steer clear of the SAS RAID controller and get the PERC controller (the SAS is pretty brain-dead and configuration was annoying, and the PERC has a nifty battery backup).  And Dell is willing to sell you every little tiny friggin plastic piece in the box separately.  That's kinda cool.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 15, 2008)

ponyguy said:


> You'd think HP would learn.  I can't blame the design team, because they make solid hardware (not counting HP laser printers, which are all Canon).  But I've watched over the last 23 years or so as they keep making some of the same boneheaded marketing decisions trying to lock people into HP accessories, decisions that come back to bite them in pissed-off customers.  And they're way too in-love with their own hardware ($95 for a cable support?  puh-LEASE)  Compaq used to do the same stupid thing, selling the same hardware as everybody else, slightly altered to make it incompatible and priced 5X as high, and look what happened to them -- oh yeah, HP bought them.  Good fit.


Now, I admit this sort of comes to a boneheaded failure on our part. Dell does the same gimmick/tactic with the HD drive sleds, but unlike HP, you can buy Dell's sleds at a looot of places. HP are really hit or miss, and you can find the older sleds at a lot of refurb centers, but their new ones seem to be tightly guarded.

This was my concern when I called. HP said that it came with mounting brackets, so I felt, alright, let's finish ordering it. But no, it only comes with blanks... the brackets are only available when you buy their excruciatingly overpriced hard drives.

Either way, no damage done. Dell will ship our server even sooner than HP would, so we benefit in the end.


----------



## brine (Jul 15, 2008)

((Proprietary computer parts piss me off, but the king will always be mac, proprietary from the software to the hardware down to the very smallest detail, even a MacBook's power cord is $86))  Glad we've got a server ordered and on the way, so now its a Triage of triumph, and the best part ?
 32GB of RAM and Search capability~ i believe its worth the downtime just for
the search.

 -Brine


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 15, 2008)

So i guess this has been asked to no end now so please dont yell (if it was posted maybe ad a link to where) or just ignore or delete this but what are the current estimations of when the site may come back?... after all as far as i read we dont need then new server right away as the old one will be repaired and brought back


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 15, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> So i guess this has been asked to no end now so please dont yell (if it was posted maybe ad a link to where) or just ignore or delete this but what are the current estimations of when the site may come back?... after all as far as i read we dont need then new server right away as the old one will be repaired and brought back



That is the purpose of the site status forum.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 15, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> That is the purpose of the site status forum.



Sorry overlooked the post about that... just dont know the current status after the old server order was cancled


----------



## Arkolyte (Jul 16, 2008)

Has the name for the second server been decided yet?


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 16, 2008)

Arkolyte said:


> Has the name for the second server been decided yet?


Not yet.  Tsawolf said he had an unofficial name for it that he'd like to become the official name...but it's not something that fits the scheme of the other names, and neither is it something I care to reveal at the moment, as it's a bit vulgar.


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 16, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> wow, great news!!! i wish i could donate, but unfortunatly, i dont have a paypal account to use and im flat broke
> 
> 
> but im glad to see people contributing to this site ^_^. any ideas as to how long till were up and running again




With me, it's just plain old cash-flow. I'm looking for a new job so $$$ is extremely tight.


----------



## falderal (Jul 16, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> As a bit of a "what's going on" follow up, we are currently speccing out two new servers. If we get enough donations we are going to take the time to not just fix the server, but upgrade and future proof the entire Ferrox/FA network.We will be replacing servers with either Dell PowerEdge or HP ProLiant systems (veddy pricy, but very much worth it). In the time since FA first started we have grown exponentially, and we want to ensure that we have plenty of room to grow.
> 
> We will post more in regards to the final specs when we have come to an agreement on hardware.
> 
> ...



Ah, I see you are going with Dell. Not much server experience with them myself other than my college using one for independant domain controllers in the IT Tech classes but Dell was the first Desktop brand and computer I ever purchased. They are quite solid systems. There was never a problem with them except I was stupid to have purchased it with Windows ME and RIMM Ram Memory, so that shows my intelligence at the time. Well I'm glad you are trying to save some of that money for good use. I commend it as I haven't really researched the differences, other than the Dell has two dual core processors and the HP had a quad core. I guess that's the same thing in a way...


----------



## Kitch (Jul 18, 2008)

So... did the Sun come today?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 18, 2008)

Kitch said:


> So... did the Sun come today?


No, but the data server shipped.

I'll have to check with Damaratus later to find the status on the Sun.


----------



## TigerShadowclaw (Jul 18, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> No, but the data server shipped.
> 
> I'll have to check with Damaratus later to find the status on the Sun.



The Sun is currently shining out in space and warming the earth

Sorry I couldn't pass that up.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 18, 2008)

TigerShadowclaw said:


> Sorry I couldn't pass that up.


Hey dude. I just e-mailed you a slap. =P If you can, please print it out ASAP and then stick it against your face at an extremely high velocity.

Heh heh.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 18, 2008)

did it say 14x TB harddrives you got 14tb ?

I am shock this forum community gave so much money.


----------



## TigerShadowclaw (Jul 19, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Hey dude. I just e-mailed you a slap. =P If you can, please print it out ASAP and then stick it against your face at an extremely high velocity.
> 
> Heh heh.



I'll get on that right away Dragoneer


----------



## ZiggyLover4ever (Jul 19, 2008)

Does anyone know when the main site be up?  Will everyone have to repost everything thet done before the boo-boo?


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 19, 2008)

ZiggyLover4ever said:


> Does anyone know when the main site be up?  Will everyone have to repost everything thet done before the boo-boo?


 I will post some art if I have to because if the community has to reupload might as well start uploading my pictures =D

PS: I was waiting for the right time to =D


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 19, 2008)

ZiggyLover4ever said:


> Does anyone know when the main site be up?  Will everyone have to repost everything thet done before the boo-boo?


Current estimates put the ETA at around the end of the month, IIRC.  All the data is safe.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 20, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Current estimates put the ETA at around the end of the month, IIRC.  All the data is safe.



And it should be stressed as strongly as possible: EVERYTHING IS SAFE! NOTHING IS LOST!

d.m.f.


----------



## ZiggyLover4ever (Jul 20, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Current estimates put the ETA at around the end of the month, IIRC.  All the data is safe.



Most excellent.  Thanks


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 20, 2008)

Quick, save teh children!


----------



## Akiwarumono (Jul 25, 2008)

*Nibbles* I miss FA ;.;


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 25, 2008)

From the updates posted, we've probably got another week (minimum).


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Quick, save teh children!



EAT THE CHILDREN. >=)


----------



## STrRedWolf (Jul 25, 2008)

From the Server thread, it looks like we'll have the Data server in this weekend, and from there we'll be up and limping until the Sun server is properly built and tested according to contract.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2008)

STrRedWolf said:


> From the Server thread, it looks like we'll have the Data server in this weekend, and from there we'll be up and limping until the Sun server is properly built and tested according to contract.


Some small delays on that. Trying to get with the colo tech...

Main problem? I have to head up to New Jersey to finalize things for the FA: United meet. FA may be down, but we plan on throwing one hell of a party. It should be Monday at the latest that the server is joined up if I can't arrange something this weekend.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 26, 2008)

I couldn`t find any official admin reply to the following question:

How will the traffic to the site be handled when FA`s back up? Do you think it`ll be too much for the servers to handle? 

Will everyone have a limit of uploads (kind of like the VCL`s 15 per day) ?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2008)

Sekhmet said:


> How will the traffic to the site be handled when FA`s back up? Do you think it`ll be too much for the servers to handle?


Yes, the servers will be able to handle it.

And I imagine the first few days will be like rush out. The site should be fine, minimal slowdown. Keep in mind the DB server is going from 8GB RAM to 32GB RAM. The new Data server is much beefier, the old had 4GB of RAM and a dual-core system, the new one has 32GB and a quad-core system.

So there's a LOT more firepower in each server.


----------



## yak (Jul 26, 2008)

Sekhmet said:


> How will the traffic to the site be handled when FA`s back up? Do you think it`ll be too much for the servers to handle?


No, not at all.
Provided we have the bandwidth, the server would cope fine with the load they'll get after FA comes back even if it's thrice the normal levels.



Sekhmet said:


> Will everyone have a limit of uploads (kind of like the VCL`s 15 per day) ?


No, that's silly.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 26, 2008)

Alright, Thanks. I don`t know much about technology , and people were talking about it so I was just wondering


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 26, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Yes, the servers will be able to handle it.
> 
> And I imagine the first few days will be like rush out. The site should be fine, minimal slowdown. Keep in mind the DB server is going from 8GB RAM to 32GB RAM. The new Data server is much beefier, the old had 4GB of RAM and a dual-core system, the new one has 32GB and a quad-core system.
> 
> So there's a LOT more firepower in each server.



How are you planning to avoid breaking the bandwidth/data transfer rate limit?  Or isn't there one anymore?


----------



## yak (Jul 26, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> How are you planning to avoid breaking the bandwidth/data transfer rate limit?  Or isn't there one anymore?



Metered bandwidth is for personal websites. FA transfers terabytes per month and heh, try to find at least a 4Tb monthly traffic plan from anyone.


----------



## Etsu Matsuya (Jul 26, 2008)

I would be more worried with the people TRYING to knock the server offline. The people who do massive server attacks. Its happened before and won't stop probably ever. Thus this would be the thing to worry about. Usage and bandwidth are one thing. Heck even storage can be an issue for sites like these. But more important is hackers attacking. 

However I think with this server, and a decent firewall. Even the most massive off attacks the average use or set of users can do won't do too much damage. I don't think we will have to worry about that. Unless they organize and to real massive attack with combined efforts. That will be a real test of the new MASSIVE rig you have set up.


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 27, 2008)

Etsu Matsuya said:


> I would be more worried with the people TRYING to knock the server offline. The people who do massive server attacks. Its happened before and won't stop probably ever. Thus this would be the thing to worry about. Usage and bandwidth are one thing. Heck even storage can be an issue for sites like these. But more important is hackers attacking.
> 
> However I think with this server, and a decent firewall. Even the most massive off attacks the average use or set of users can do won't do too much damage. I don't think we will have to worry about that. Unless they organize and to real massive attack with combined efforts. That will be a real test of the new MASSIVE rig you have set up.



Hackers lol. They're just /b/tards, or more pathetically those from ebaums. 95% are not hackers (just skiddies), 4% aren't going to bother and will have something else to do, and the 1%.. well, they're not enough to really do much and would tire down eventually.
It'll happen, yes, but it wouldn't be something to constantly worry over.


----------



## rednec0 (Jul 27, 2008)

DDoS attacks are quite common on certain websites anymore. heck as far as i know the DDoS war is still going on amongst the *chans so you know those trolls won't be doing much when FA returns. otherwise it'll be the (pardon the term) newfags who will just DoS and end-up getting V& (visited by the FBI) when caught.


----------



## ZiggyLover4ever (Jul 28, 2008)

Just wondering what is the new time for the site to come back?


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 28, 2008)

rednec0 said:


> DDoS attacks are quite common on certain websites anymore. heck as far as i know the DDoS war is still going on amongst the *chans so you know those trolls won't be doing much when FA returns. otherwise it'll be the (pardon the term) newfags who will just DoS and end-up getting V& (visited by the FBI) when caught.



4chan Party Van! =D



ZiggyLover4ever said:


> Just wondering what is the new time for the site to come back?



Check google.
(Joking)

Soon it would seem. ;P


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

ZiggyLover4ever said:


> Just wondering what is the new time for the site to come back?


No direct ETA yet. We still have to port the data.


----------

